# Book on Mid Century Modern Furniture (especially joinery)



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to build a couple of mid-century modern style pieces of furniture (console, credenza, table). I have a pretty good grasp of the design, but I'd really love to see some detail on joinery techniques of the time. Does anyone have a good resource (book or otherwise) to help with this?

Thanks everyone,


----------



## eidna22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Following this. I'd be interested in that as well.


----------



## camerawork (Mar 14, 2012)

here are some scanned books i found online about danish modern / mcm furniture.

let me know if the link doesn't work

http://www.filedropper.com/design


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

camerawork said:


> here are some scanned books i found online about danish modern / mcm furniture.
> 
> let me know if the link doesn't work
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/design


Wow! Thank you. I got the file and will flip through the books as soon as I get some free time.

I really appreciate this!


----------



## camerawork (Mar 14, 2012)

buktotruth said:


> Wow! Thank you. I got the file and will flip through the books as soon as I get some free time.
> 
> I really appreciate this!


here is more you might like 

https://archive.org/details/@toddmp


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

camerawork said:


> here is more you might like
> 
> https://archive.org/details/@toddmp


Once again, wow! This is great. I'm going through the archive now.

Thanks!


----------

